# Swordtail fry and filter



## fiftyfour123 (Aug 4, 2008)

The only fish i currently have are about 30 swordtail fry. they are about a month old. I have them in a breeder right now because i don't want them to get sucked into the filter. I have an eclipse 1 filter hood and its on a 10 gallon tank. Are there any attatchements i can buy for the filter like a sponge thing that will connect onto the end of the tube on the filter? Thanks.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

At 1 month old they probably wont get sucked up by the filter.
My guppy fry didn't get sucked up by the filter at 2 weeks and swordtail fry are a lot stronger than guppy fry. So if there are no other fish in that tank i say let them out


----------



## fiftyfour123 (Aug 4, 2008)

Do i have to worry about them getting sucked against the filter as opposed to into it. Also some of the fry are still pretty small.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can just wrap something around the filter inlet and secure it with a rubber band if you want. A piece of hardware cloth or panthyhose works well.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> You can just wrap something around the filter inlet and secure it with a rubber band if you want. A piece of hardware cloth or *panthyhose* works well.


you have a vast collection of these?:console:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

LOL Fishhead

If you go with pantyhose make sure you pull it very tight over the filter head. If you leave it too loose your flow will be significantly impaired. They work great as long as you keep that in mind and make sure they are clean (never used) hose.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Obsidian said:


> LOL Fishhead
> 
> If you go with pantyhose make sure you pull it very tight over the filter head. If you leave it too loose your flow will be significantly impaired. They work great as long as you keep that in mind and make sure they are clean (never used) hose.


glad you cought my sense of humor.:lol:


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't have pantyhose in the house (neither my girlfriend nor I like wearing then on a regular basis) so I purchased a bunch of mesh drawstring pouches from the pet shop to do stuff like secure fry from filter intakes and the like.

You can also use a piece of sponge or foam cut to fit over the intake pipe.


----------

